# Bowfishing the huron river



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone know if you can bowfish the huron river between flat rock and lake erie. I keep getting different answers.

The huron river is designated a trout stream but I have been told that is only way up river. I have been told they actually hold bowfishing tournaments on the huron river.

I dont want to chance it and want a nice clear answer before I even think about it. 

thanks

O yeah so far no luck with the local DNR phone number.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (May 18, 2008)

Well, if you're inside the flat rock city limits, it is illegal to discharge a firearm ( bow is considered firearm) I think rockwood has the same ordinance. Not sure about when it gets into southrockwood, or the tail end in brownstown though. 

Chris


----------



## maximus (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats a good call Chris. 

I know brownstown banned hunting like two years ago but not sure on the discharging of a weapon.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

It's Bowfishing and has nothing to do with hunting,
it's govern by fishing rules.

A bow is not a firearm,a weapon maybe but not a firearm......


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (May 18, 2008)

You're right, its not hunting, but if you ask any of the local police, at least around here, a bow is a firearm. ( anything that can launch a projectile), and you will be in trouble. Whether its regulated by hunting or fishing rules doesn't matter as the local ordinance will still get you.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sullyxlh said:


> It's Bowfishing and has nothing to do with hunting,
> it's govern by fishing rules.
> 
> A bow is not a firearm,a weapon maybe but not a firearm......


Contact the people who will be writing the ticket if there is really a problem.

As an example it might be against the law to shoot an arrow while on land but if on a boat in the river there might not be any problem.

While bowfishing is governed by fishing regulations the discharge of "any" projectile with the limits of a local government is dictated by that government and not by fishing/hunting regulations.

Local governments, including the cities of St. Clair Shores or the Grosse Pointes or the City of Detroit, do not dictate the discharge of shotguns while duck hunting on Lake St. Clair or many other bodies of water.

Another reason to contact the local police/government is that they might have an ordinance against the discharge of firearms but not against the discharge of an arrow.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

im pretty sure that a firearm by mich.definition is any weapon discharging a projectile 22 cal or larger faster than 1000fps.they may not allow shooting of bows but i dont see how it could be called discharging a firearm.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If I could answer without guessing as to the first question I would but, I can't so unless you know for sure don't post a guess.

Countdown until closed because of opinions....10.....9.....8.....


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

maximus said:


> Anyone know if you can bowfish the huron river between flat rock and lake erie. I keep getting different answers.
> 
> The huron river is designated a trout stream but I have been told that is only way up river. I have been told they actually hold bowfishing tournaments on the huron river.
> 
> ...


 Wont happen.For one thing you have Wayne county and Monroe county border which is the river.Other thing you have homes on both sides of the river most the way down past Fort.St.My best guess would be once pass Jefferson St you would be fine same as the dip nets.Mich


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I suggest this, go to Pte. Mouliee DNR Office and ask the DNR Officer that works that area. They also cover Huron River in Flat Rock. They will give you the best correct answer. I looked and searched all over for an answer to your question. But couldn't find it. Follow my suggestion. It is only a 15 minutes from Flat Rock.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

BTW what do you plan to shoot on the river anyways ? Mich


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is a link to the Michigan Fishing Guide. 

http://www.mi.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-188598--,00.html

To Clarify what a fire arm is by definition read this.
The word &#8220;firearm&#8221;, except as otherwise specifically defined in the statutes, shall be construed to include any weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by using explosives, gas or air as a means of propulsion, except any smooth bore rifle or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling BB's not exceeding .177 calibre by means of spring, gas or air.

Taken directly from the Michigan State Law. 

Bow Defined. 
"Bow" means a device for propelling an arrow from a string drawn, held, and released by hand where the force used to hold the string in the drawn position is provided by the archer's muscles.

Also taken from Michigan State Law. 

Like I already said go to Pointe Mouliee and talk to the DNR Officer there. He will know if you are legal to bowfish in the area you are inquiring about.


----------

